# applying as a foriegn canidate form Canada



## umar ahmed (Mar 22, 2008)

sup guys. I did my o'levels form Pakistan and now im in high school in canada and will hopfully be applying for AMC (army med college rawalpindi). I have 3 questions 

1) does the college require both grade 11 and grade 12 marks 
2) do they only consider the marks of pre-med subjects or all subjects
3) would they consider my o'level marks too

P.S. Did i write my question in the right place ????????


----------



## Ms.Khan (Apr 27, 2008)

1). Yes, the colleges do require 11th and 12th grade marks, because they count them as your FSc marks in pakistan.

2) They definitely consider classes like Biology, chemistry, Physics, and Anatomy (depends)! I don't know if Canada has AP or Honor system, but it is good if you take these classes in this system. The school doesn't care about the classes, rather, they just want your points that are evaluated from IBCC.

3)O levels? Pakistan only considers FSc (11th and 12th), and if O levels are these grades, then YES!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

umar ahmed said:


> sup guys. I did my o'levels form Pakistan and now im in high school in canada and will hopfully be applying for AMC (army med college rawalpindi). I have 3 questions
> 
> 1) does the college require both grade 11 and grade 12 marks
> 2) do they only consider the marks of pre-med subjects or all subjects
> ...


Hi, welcome to our forum!

To answer your questions:

1. Yes, your transcript must show your 11th and 12th grade marks. If you did half of your education somewhere else, send both transcripts to the IBCC, not the school you are applying to.

2. The IBCC considers subjects that are required for Pre-Medical.

3. They will consider your 'O' level scores as well. Send both transcripts.


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

So whoo elsee is applyingg from canadaa#cool


----------



## umar ahmed (Mar 22, 2008)

not to sure but im goen next year... meet u there... :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

oh u havent applied this year?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

umar ahmed said:


> not to sure but im goen next year... meet u there... :happy: :happy: :happy:


good work dude
its always better to be prepared before it hits u

i think giving sat2 and applyin thru NUST to be a FNC in Amc would surely get u in


----------



## umar ahmed (Mar 22, 2008)

anumraja said:


> oh u havent applied this year?


dont worry ill let u know when i apply. Btw r u goen to AMC too.???:happy: #confused


----------



## umar ahmed (Mar 22, 2008)

coolblue_one said:


> good work dude
> its always better to be prepared before it hits u
> 
> i think giving sat2 and applyin thru NUST to be a FNC in Amc would surely get u in


thankx 4 da motivation i need every drop of it... lol:happy: peace


----------



## Marine (Feb 9, 2011)

i have no idea how to write a thread or post or whateve u wanna call it, buh i really needa know besides the usual bio, chem, eng, and physics grade 11 and 12, do they also count another mark that is the highest among other subjects u took? like one highest mark in a subject whether it is in grade 11 or 12?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, one from grade 11 and one from grade 12...both gotta be academic courses though.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

hey i am too giving sat 2 this june for amc.. But there's a problem.. The seats are full in my city.. What should i do now? Isnt there any way of getting a seat in a centre in my city??


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

You could wait for the next test or just book one in a different city...if all the centres are full...


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

umm thanks.. where will i get the paper form for sat? :S


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Through collegeboard.com...


----------



## Marine (Feb 9, 2011)

uhmmm thats not so good..... both courses r academic buh i am hating the mark, my grade 11 mark in one of those subject beside the usual in a 96%, but this stupid Individual and Families course i really dont know my mark :/ probs a 80%, i still have a half semster to go though, what average is in a good range to get into a good medical college in Lahore, like KE, Allama Iqbal, anf Fatima Jinnah, im just focusing on these three :/ thnaks, any help would be appreciated !


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

KE and Allama Iqbal are pretty good medical schools, so I guess the higher the better because there's a lot of competition there. I 'think' a minumim of an 85% would be good...but then again the higher the better.


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

anumraja said:


> So whoo elsee is applyingg from canadaa#cool


Me!
At least I'm hoping I get in! Let's see how it goes for me...


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

This is one old topic...wow. 08? Wonder if the topic starter got in.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

hi, 
have anyone got the equivalance of high school diploma for canada from ibcc. I really need to know the latest formula they use for equivalance because i am going to apply in 2012 inshallah!


----------

